# Shrimp & Grits again



## tropics (Oct 20, 2019)

Did some extra large Shrimp a little differently Grilled 
Started them on the warm rack at about 350°F
After they turned a little pink,right to the main grill
nice char marks and perfectly cooked






Those Shrimp are 10-16 size
Made some grits covered with sharp cheddar 
and a poached egg





Open that egg up get the yoke flowing





Going to start making this for breakfast
Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Oct 20, 2019)

Mmm, shrimp and grits. I've  got the shrimp and cheese. But no grits!


----------



## kelbro (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks great! Love shrimp and grits.

There's a place near me that does their grits in a crispy cake and then uses a mushroom-bacon-light cream sauce over the grilled shrimp. Never seen that before and it is fantastic!


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Mmm, shrimp and grits. I've  got the shrimp and cheese. But no grits!



Steve this is the only way I like grits cover with butter and cheese Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Looks great! Love shrimp and grits.
> 
> There's a place near me that does their grits in a crispy cake and then uses a mushroom-bacon-light cream sauce over the grilled shrimp. Never seen that before and it is fantastic!


 Thank you that sounds good too.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Oct 20, 2019)

tropics said:


> Steve this is the only way I like grits cover with butter and cheese Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



Same here. And salt and pepper. Haven't done the egg thing.


----------



## kelbro (Oct 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Same here. And salt and pepper. Haven't done the egg thing.



Me either but I definitely plan to try it now!


----------



## xray (Oct 20, 2019)

Richie it looks great! I still haven’t made this yet. My “things to make” list is starting to look like a phone book.

Like!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 20, 2019)

OMG....looks fantastic. I'll take a double serving please....and no "to go" box will be needed. I plan to eat all of it 

Loving me some shrimp and grits,
Robert


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks tasty. Shrimp is my favorite seafood.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2019)

Great meal love those grits. Just plain butter salt and pepper works for me. But sure like the egg and cheese idea.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2019)

xray said:


> Richie it looks great! I still haven’t made this yet. My “things to make” list is starting to look like a phone book.
> 
> Like!


Joe I know what ya mean if I never finish my bucket list IMMORTALITY Yeah Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> OMG....looks fantastic. I'll take a double serving please....and no "to go" box will be needed. I plan to eat all of it
> 
> Loving me some shrimp and grits,
> Robert


Robert Thank you I had a hard time finishing mine Old Age *&**^& Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 20, 2019)

tropics said:


> I had a hard time finishing mine Old Age *&**^& Thanks for the Like I appreciate it



Well sir, if we are lucky it'll happen to all of us. My daughter recently noted that I'm getting old. Yep...I am and informed her that if she's lucky the same thing will happen to her. She said it's not going to happen to her. Oh how naive the younger ones are. I promptly informed her that getting old beats the Hell of the alternative of dying young 

Setting the record straight,
Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deceptive title Richie. I read it as another boring meal, but oh contraire those look fabulous. I'd down a plate of those in a heart beat.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 21, 2019)

Man those shrimp are beautifully done and the shrimp and grits plated is magazine picture delicious looking. Nice!


----------



## tropics (Oct 22, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Man those shrimp are beautifully done and the shrimp and grits plated is magazine picture delicious looking. Nice!



J thank you that is funny Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

